# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  МиГ-21МФ Yufei Mao - Fujimi 1/72

## Kasatka

Yufei с еще одной моделью самолета Румынских ВВС

На этот раз МиГ-21МФ

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...21mf/index.htm



Какое будет ваше квалифицированное мнение? =)

----------


## Александр II

ВАХ! Хорошо!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## German

Просто замечательно, тонировка супер, а фуджими в 72 всегда отличалась высоким качеством моделей

----------

